# Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto; If you will it, it is no dream; The Big Bang...



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Irmina Trynkos / Vladimir Ashkenazy
Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto; If you will it, it is no dream; The Big Bang and Creation of the Universe

Release Date September 1, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Concerto

Total Length: 56:35

3


----------

